# NLS Data is missing boot error



## bascotie (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was working on a computer that needed a new power supply (that's another story), but anyway, I went ahead and replaced it and everything is fine. I reset the bios and now Windows 7 will not boot. I tried using a windows 7 home premium disk to boot up (f8 repair option is gone) and run some bootrec commands which found 2 installations (windows.old and windows) both of which I have added.

If I try to boot from the 'old' installation, it boots up but never logs in.

If I try to boot from the CORRECT installation, it says "windows failed to load because the nls data is missing, or corrupt".

I tried going into the bios and changed IDE to AHCI and vice versa, thinking maybe setting the bios to default settings threw it off, but i get the same issue. Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot off of the Windows 7 disc and choose* Repair Your Computer*. If that fails, In the RE (Recovery Environment) you can choose *System Restore.* You also can choose *Command Prompt
*First determine what Drive the OS has been assigned by the RE 

At command prompt (x: sources) type:- 
*bcdedit | find “osdevice” *(Must inc”) (press enter).

Now use the returned as the drive letter for OS assume C:

At the x sources type:- *chkdsk c:/r *(press enter), 5 stages of chkdsk will run.
can take awhile.

To run sfc/scannow
at the x: sources type:-
*sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows* (press enter)
sfc will run can take awhile


Last resort you can browse the windows.old and search for **.*nls* files and copy them and paste them into C:\Windows\System32.


----------



## bascotie (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

First of all when selecting an operating system to repair, it shows "Windows 7" and "Windows 7 home premium". I believe the latter is from the Windows.old folder so I chose windows 7.

The bsdedit command returns both of these as OSDDevice:

osdevice partition=D:
osdevice partition=D:

I already ran chkdsk on d: using /r /f and also ran sfc scannow using:

/offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=d:\windows
/offbootdir=d:\ /offwindir=d:\windows

I believe c: (the 100mb system reserved partition) is currently marked as active for the boot . I'll try finding those files. Anything else that might help?

Is there a way to find out if one of the installations is meant for IDE vs AHCI?


----------



## bascotie (Feb 15, 2012)

Copied the NLS files, it gets past windows logo then has a very plain bluescreen that says:

STOP: c000135 the proram can't start because %hs is missing from your computer, try reinstalling the program to fix this problem.


----------



## bascotie (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like I'm just gonna backup and wipe, thanks for the help though


----------

